# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  διπολική διαταραχή και Έρωτας

## coma

ερώτηση προς τα μέλη του φόρουμ:

ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ένας διπολικός αντιμετωπίζει το θέμα του έρωτα: 
ο έρωτας ενδείκνυται για μας τους διπολικούς ή να ξεχάσουμε τελείως το άθλημα 
μιας και κάθε φορά πονάμε τόσο πολύ που η υγεία μας κινδυνεύει;

υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξουμε το συναίσθημά μας 

τη στιγμή που είμαστε ολόκληροι συναίσθημα;

φιλιά σε όλους και καλό καλοκαίρι με πολλούς έρωτες

----------


## Kassi

Άχου το μωρέ.....Λείπει ο Μπίλυ ο διπολικούλης να απαντήσει.....Όταν αποφεύγεις κάτι που θες,είναι ζωτικής σημασίας και βαθιά σου ανάγκη δημιουργείς άλλα προβλήματα στον εαυτό σου μετά....Γιατί να αποφύγεις την αγάπη μην τυχόν και σε πονέσει;Μετά θα πηγαίνεις για ψυχοθεραπεία όχι για την διπολική αλλά για τα κενά μοναξιάς.....

\"Έρωτα ανίκητε στη μάχη\",έλεγε η Βουγιούκλω στον Παπαμιχαήλ και κάτι ήξερε......

----------


## LOSTRE

Φίλη coma ,όσοι πάσχουν από διπολική διαταραχή ¨η διαταραχή προσωπικότητας έχουν έντονα αισθηματα αγάπης...Και φυσικά ενδείκνειται να αγαπας αλλα η απόρριψη δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην πορεία της ασθένειας!!
 :Frown: 
Επίσης αυτες οι ασθενεις χαρακτηρίζονται από ασταθεια στις σχεσεις κλπ...

----------


## arktos

φυσικά και ερωτεύομαστε και αγαπάμε.και για την απόρριψη τα αντικαταθλιπτικά να είναι καλά.

----------


## Kassi

Lostre ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα ότι οι διπολικοί υποφέρουν κάπως παραπάνω σε τέτοια θέματα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια.....Αχ άρκτος τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σώζουν πολλή απόρριψη....χωρίς να είμαι ομοιοπαθούσα...Απλά φαντάζομαι ότι τα άτομα με συναισθηματική διαταραχή \"πέφτουν\" πιο εύκολα από άλλους...εεε;

----------


## LOSTRE

Το ότι τα παίρνουν κατάκαρδα περισσότερο από τον γενικό πληθυσμό είναι αλήθεια!!!Μου το είχε πει και ένας γιατρός!!

----------


## Kassi

Α ναι;Δεν έχεις ιδέα από κατάκαρδο ψυχαναγκαστικό κόλλημα σε απόρριψη γι\'αυτό μιλάς....

----------


## Kassi

Αυτό το κατάκαρδα πρέπει να μου το κόψω....ε είμαι ένα δράμα και είναι σπαστικό για εμένα....Δεν ξεκολλώ δεν ξεκολλώ μόνο για σένανε μιλώ....Χειρότερη και από Uhu...Αφού θα έλεγα να ρωτάνε πρώτα εμένα οι εταιρίες πριν βγάλλουν την κόλλα στην αγορά.....

----------


## La_ViTa

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι διπολικοί ότι θα έχουν μια ευαισθησία παραπάνω σε περίπτωση χωρισμού.Αλλά ανεξάρτητα με αυτό,δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει γιατρός ή ειδικός που θα πει σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο:
\"Ξέχνα τον έρωτα,βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία!\"
Το φαντάζεσαι?είπαμε,ευαίσθητ οι-ευαίσθητοι,αλλά μην γίνουμε και αναίσθητοι φοβούμενοι αν θα πληγωθούμε,προδωθούμε ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο..
Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τον εαυτό μου όταν ερωτεύομαι γιατί θέλω να βιώσω όλη αυτή την κατάσταση με πάθος και χωρίς φόβους και ανασφάλειες για το τι μπορεί να συμβεί.Το αν θα το μετανιώσω ή όχι που αφήνω τον εαυτό μου ελεύθερο πάντα έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα:P

----------


## coma

είχα διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται \"Γράμματα του Βαν Γκογκ προς τον αδερφό του Θεόδωρο\" και κάπου ο Βίνσεντ έλεγε κάπως έτσι -δεν το θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά:

λίγες γυναίκες, λίγοι έρωτες κι όλα θα πανε καλά για μας 


ας σημειωθεί ότι ό Βίνσεντ ήταν μανιοκαταθλιπτικός

----------


## Helena

οι διπολικοί ή γενικότερα οι έχοντες ιδιαίτερα &lt;ψυχικά ιδιώματα &gt;?

----------


## Kassi

Μωρέ όλοι σε ένα τσουβάλι είμαστε.......Απλά ίσως-τώρα Κάσης ιδέα-ότι ο διακόπτης στους διπολικούς πέφτει σε φάση κατάθλιψης πιο εύκολα με έναν χωρισμό...
Κατά τ\'άλλα δες έναν ψυχαναγκαστικό κολλημένο,μια οριακή απορριφθείσα και θυμωμένη το ίδιο και τω αυτώ στο δράμα...Ο καθένας με το δράμα του αλλά είναι σίγουρα ΔΡΑΜΑ!!!

----------


## arktos

γιατί βρε ψυχή, να μην ερωτευόμαστε?άλλο που συχνά πυκνά τα κάνουμε μπάχαλο.

----------


## kallia13

Τι σημαίνει διπολικός?

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by kallia13_
> Τι σημαίνει διπολικός?


Μανιοκαταθλιπτικός. Φοβερές κρίσεις και φάσεις ευθυμίας διαδέχονται φοβερές επικίνδυνες κρίσεις και φάσεις κατάθλιψης, και το αντίστροφο. (στο πολύ γενικό και πρόχειρο ο ορισμός).

----------


## coma

τα άτομα που έχουν δ. δ. είναι υπερευαίσθητα.

να μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου : όποτε πάω να αρχίσω κάποια σχέση τον ερωτεύομαι τον άλλο τρελά 
τι κακό είναι αυτό να μην έχω λίγο εγωισμό

δεν ξέρω, εσείς ερωτευόσαστε τρελά;;

η τελευταία μου σχέση κράτησε ένα μήνα 
μετά έπεσα σε βαθιά κατάθλιψη και μετά μου γύρισε σε μανία


η διπολική διαταραχή είναι μια αδυναμία, χαρακτηρίζεται από περιόδους κατάθλιψης δυσθυμίας και αντίστοιχες περιόδους υπερβολικής χαράς και ευεξίας και σωματικής αντοχής -διαταραχές ύπνου, ξόδεμα χρημάτων, επικίνδυνη συμπεριφορά, όπως γρήγορη οδήγηση, επικίνδυνη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά, αλλαγές πολλών συντρόφων, ευερεθιστότητα, νεύρα, τσακωμοί, πολύ συχνά καταφύγιο σε αλκοόλ και άλλες ναρκωτικές ψυχοδηλωτικές ουσίες.

η αρρώστεια αυτή αντιμετωπίζεται με σταθεροποιητικά διάθεσης και αντιψυχωσικά 
το σημαντικό είναι να διατηρείται η διάθεση του ασθενούς σταθερή και να μην υπάρχουν ταλαντεύσεις ούτε προς τα κάτω ούτε προς τα πάνω 

έχει σχέση με τον έλεγχο της έκκρισης ντοπαμίνης στον εγκέφαλο άλλοτε υπερέκριση κι άλλοτε λίγο 

είναι σημαντικό να αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε σε μια κατάσταση πχ μανίας για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αλλά όσο μπορούμε να την προλαβαίνουμε παίρνοντας την κατάλληλη θεραπευτική αγωγή 
γι αυτό σημαντικό είναι να αναγνωρίζουμε μόνοι μας τα συμπτώματα που μας οδηγούν εκεί και να τα καταστέλλουμε όσο είναι ακόμη καιρός 


αυτά για την διπολική θα μπορούσα να μιλάω ώρες αφού έχω διαγνωσθεί ως διπολικός και μεθοριακός ασθενής


φιλάκια παιδιά -είναι να μην αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να ερωτευτεί μετά είναι σαν ένα ποτάμι που με παρασέρνει και δεν έχει γυρισμό

----------


## Mοναξιά

\'Exω γνωρίσει άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή και κάποιες στιγμές φοβήθηκα ότι κινδυνεύω, ακόμα κι όταν πήγαινα με τα νερά της κι έλεγα \'\'ότι θες, εγώ σ\'ακολουθώ\'\'. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πολύ καιρό ένα τέτοιο άνθρωπο γιατί είναι ακριβώς όπως ένα ορμητικό ποτάμι. \'Ετρεχα, έτρεχα και ξαναέτρεχα από πίσω της, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν ήξερα τι άλλο να κάνω για να την δω να νοιώθει καλύτερα. Αυτό για τις εθιστικές ουσίες και το αλκοόλ ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα. \'Ηξερα αυτό που γνώρισα, ένα καταπληκτικό μυαλό, ένας χαρισματικός άνθρωπος που θα ήθελα να είναι ακριβώς όπως είναι αλλά μόνο να μην είχε αυτά τα φοβερά σκαμπανευάσματα που μπορούν ακόμα αθελά της να κάνουν ζημιά στον άλλον. Τέτοιο χιούμορ, τέτοια ταλέντα και τέτοια φαντασία δεν ξαναείδα ποτέ σε άλλον άνθρωπο.Να ναι καλά όπου και να\'ναι. Σήμερα είμαι στεναχωρημένος που μου το θυμίσατε. Και όταν ξεκίνησε να παίρνει αυτά τα αντιψυχωτικά έγινε πια ένα φυτό που δεν μπορούσε να μου μιλήσει ούτε να φάει δημόσια. Γαμώτο κακούργα ζωή, γιατί \"γαμάς\" τα πιο μεγάλα μυαλά σου ; Κι ο μεγάλος συνθέτης ο Gustav Mahler απ\'αυτό έπασχε, τί μεγαλείο όμως δημιούργησε. Το πνεύμα των μανιοκαταθλιπτικών ανθρώπων το θεωρώ μεγαλειώδες και όταν μιλάω για αυτούς πρέπει να πλένω το στόμα μου πρώτα.

----------


## alexandros3

Έχω συγγενή με διπολική διαταραχή και μπορώς ασφαλώς να δηλώσω ότι είναι μαλάκας. Ασχέτως της ασθένειας. Κάνενα λαμπρό μυαλό, επίπεδο καμπινέ, και καθόλου \"ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος\". 
Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ασθένεια...
Ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος μπορεί να έχει διπολική κι ένας καθόλου καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος επίσης...

----------


## Kassi

Αχαχαχαχα...Ρε Αλέξανδρε..Σήμερα έχεις τα κέφια σου......Δεν είναι όλοι οι ψυχασθενείς λαμπροί αλλά και ούτε όλοι οι λαμπροί ψυχασθενείς...

----------


## arktos

μοναξιά, προφανώς τη κοπέλα αυτή την πέτυχες σε φάση μανίας γι΄αυτό και σε γοήτευσαν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.αυτά όμως είναι δείγματα της μανίας.ακόμα θυμάμαι τον ευτό μου πόσο κοινωνική ήμουν, τι χιούμορ έκανα.αλλά θυμάμαι και πως σιγά σιγά το μυαλό μου έτρεχε με χίλια και δε μπορούσα να σταθώ πουθενά.εκεί είναι που όντως πρέπει να σε μαζέψουν.φαντάζομαι και εύχομαι η κοπέλα αυτή να είναι καλά πια.τα χαρίσματα της δεν θα τα έχει χάσει, απλά θα είναι σε πιο απαλή απόχρωση, αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι.

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξιά, προφανώς τη κοπέλα αυτή την πέτυχες σε φάση μανίας γι΄αυτό και σε γοήτευσαν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.αυτά όμως είναι δείγματα της μανίας.


Nαι, αυτό είναι αλήθεια και το ήξερα. Μου το είχε πει ότι ήταν σε φάση μανίας. Απομακρύνθηκα όμως όταν άρχισε παίρνει χάπια γιατί δεν άντεχα να την βλέπω σαν φυτό. Να πω την αλήθεια μου άρεσε αρκετά όταν είχε τη μανία. Αν παίζεις το παιχνίδι της όλα είναι εύκολα αλλά για πόσο καιρό θα μπορούσα να τρέχω από πίσω της ; Μπορούσαμε να είχαμε χάσει 10 κιλά σε μια εβδομάδα από το τρέξιμο. \'Εγραφε με φοβερή ταχύτητα μέσα σε μια ώρα πράγματα που κάποιος άλλος θα χρειαζόταν 20 μέρες, αγόραζε πολλά πράγματα στο δρόμο, ακόμα κι αν της ήταν άχρηστα, μάζευε αντικείμενα, έτρεχε πολύ, τα έκανε όλα πολύ. Πολλά σχέδια, πολλά γράμματα, πολλά μηνύματα, αλλά και ήταν φοβερά επιθετική. Ξενυχτούσε πάρα πολύ, παρακολουθούσε πολλά σεμινάρια ταυτόχρονα, διάβαζε πάρα πολύ, μιλούσε ακατάσχετα, και μετά από καιρό έγινε το απόλυτο νεκροταφείο.

----------


## coma

Μοναξιά μετά που έγινε το απόλυτο νεκροταφείο την άφησες

δεν ήταν πια φίλη σου;

----------


## melita

Εγώ νομίζω οτι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν από κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια ανεξαρτήτως ποια είναι αυτή είναι πολύ ιδιαίτεροι και ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι (για το παράδειγμα που λέει ο alexandros, μπορεί να αποτελεί εξαίρεση). Και το λέω αυτό γιατί καταρχήν θεωρώ οτι κάποιος που δεν είναι ευαίσθητος και \"καλός άνθρωπος\", δύσκολα έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με μια ψυχική νόσο. Έχετε δει κανέναν παρτάκια να έχει τπτ? όσο σκέφτεσαι, ψάχνεσαι, στεναχωριέσαι, επιβαρρύνεσαι. Φυσικά πολλοί παράγοντες συνηγορούν στην εκδήλωση μιας ψυχικής ασθένειας, αλλά νομίζω οτι έχει να κάνει και με το \"σκαρί\" του ανθρώπου. Συμφωνείτε καθόλου σε αυτό?

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by coma_
> Μοναξιά μετά που έγινε το απόλυτο νεκροταφείο την άφησες
> 
> δεν ήταν πια φίλη σου;


Φυσικά. Κι εκείνη δεν ήθελε πια την παρεα μου γιατί ντρεπόταν και ένοιωθε μειονεκτικά που εγώ ήμουν καλά. Με ένα βουβό άνθρωπο που δεν μπορεί να φάει ούτε να μιλήσει καν τι να κάνω ; Τον γιατρό; Ειδικά όταν αρνείται τη βοήθεια και όταν είχε κινδυνεύσει ήδη η ζωή μου μια φορά που μου επιτέθηκε ;

----------


## arktos

μοναξιά, συγγνώμη που θα σου το πω αλλά δεν την αγαπούσες πργματικά.ότνα ήμουν στο ψυχιατρείο οι γονείς μου είχαν απαγορεύσει στους φίλους μου να έρχονται.η κολλητή μου όταν με είδε τις πρώτες μέρες , ίσως και την πρώτη , έκλαιγε κι έλεγε γιατί τη φέρατε εδώ χάνει το μυαλό της.είναι ακόμη κολλητή μου.ο άνταρας που παρόλο του είχα ζητήσει να χωρίσουμε, ερχόταν με λουλούδια ( και στην ουσία ήταν καταχρεωμένος στη τράπεζα, λόγω του ότι άνοιξε νέο σπίτι ) και δεν σταμάτηε ποτέ να έρχεται.συγγνώμη αν στην είπα, αλλά είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξιά, συγγνώμη που θα σου το πω αλλά δεν την αγαπούσες πργματικά.ότνα ήμουν στο ψυχιατρείο οι γονείς μου είχαν απαγορεύσει στους φίλους μου να έρχονται.η κολλητή μου όταν με είδε τις πρώτες μέρες , ίσως και την πρώτη , έκλαιγε κι έλεγε γιατί τη φέρατε εδώ χάνει το μυαλό της.είναι ακόμη κολλητή μου.ο άνταρας που παρόλο του είχα ζητήσει να χωρίσουμε, ερχόταν με λουλούδια ( και στην ουσία ήταν καταχρεωμένος στη τράπεζα, λόγω του ότι άνοιξε νέο σπίτι ) και δεν σταμάτηε ποτέ να έρχεται.συγγνώμη αν στην είπα, αλλά είναι η γνώμη μου.


Δεν με ενοχλεί η γνώμη ενός άγνωστου. Πώς να αγαπήσω κάποια που την γνώριζα μόνο 1 μήνα ; Και η ίδια εξάλλου δεν ήθελε να συνεχίσουμε την επικοινωνία.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by melita_
> Εγώ νομίζω οτι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν από κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια ανεξαρτήτως ποια είναι αυτή είναι πολύ ιδιαίτεροι και ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι (για το παράδειγμα που λέει ο alexandros, μπορεί να αποτελεί εξαίρεση). Και το λέω αυτό γιατί καταρχήν θεωρώ οτι κάποιος που δεν είναι ευαίσθητος και \"καλός άνθρωπος\", δύσκολα έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με μια ψυχική νόσο. Έχετε δει κανέναν παρτάκια να έχει τπτ? όσο σκέφτεσαι, ψάχνεσαι, στεναχωριέσαι, επιβαρρύνεσαι. Φυσικά πολλοί παράγοντες συνηγορούν στην εκδήλωση μιας ψυχικής ασθένειας, αλλά νομίζω οτι έχει να κάνει και με το \"σκαρί\" του ανθρώπου. Συμφωνείτε καθόλου σε αυτό?


αγαπητή Μελίτα, δεν συμφωνω με τις γενικεύσεις. Δλδ οι ανθρωποι που νοσουν ειναι ευαισθητοι κ οι υπολοιποι αναισθητοι.Εχω δει ανθρωπους που δεν νοσουν κ ομως ειναι εξαιρετικα ευαισθητοι ή κ πιο ευαισθητοι, απο άλλους που νοσουν ή πασχουν απο κάτι. Ισως αυτοι να εκδηλώνουν τη στεναχώρια τους ή την ευαισθησία τους διαφορετικα....Ειναι πολλοι οι παράγοντες που οδηγουν στην εκδήλωση μιας πάθησης πιστεύω....

Επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως ο ανθρωπος που πάσχει απο μια ασθένεια μπορει να σε καταλαβει καλύτερα απο καποιον που δεν πάσχει. Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο αυτο!

----------


## arktos

μοναξιά, είναι σίγουρο πως είμαστε άγνωστοι.θεωρώ επίσης σίγουρο ότι δεν σε ενδιέφερε και πολύ η κοπέλα.

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξιά, είναι σίγουρο πως είμαστε άγνωστοι.θεωρώ επίσης σίγουρο ότι δεν σε ενδιέφερε και πολύ η κοπέλα.


Oύτε εγώ αυτήν. Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα σου ; Δεν κάνω τον γιατρό σε ανθρώπους μια εποχή είμαι ήδη επιβαρυμένος ο ίδιος με τα δικά μου προβλήματα, ειδικά όταν οι άλλοι δεν δέχονται καν την βοήθεια που τους προσφέρω φιλικά (γιατί επιπρόσθετα δεν ήταν ερωτική σχέση ποτέ).

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Δεν κάνω τον γιατρό σε ανθρώπους μια εποχή είμαι ήδη επιβαρυμένος ο ίδιος με τα δικά μου προβλήματα, ειδικά όταν οι άλλοι δεν δέχονται καν την βοήθεια που τους προσφέρω φιλικά (γιατί επιπρόσθετα δεν ήταν ερωτική σχέση ποτέ).


ακομα κ ερωτική σχέση να ταν, θα ταν καλο να ισχύει κ πάλι το ίδιο. αν δεν δεχεται ο άλλος τη βοήθεια σου δεν μπορεις να κανεις τίποτα!ειναι σκληρο αλλά αληθινο...ο άλλος εχει την ευθύνη του εαυτου του, κι οχι εσυ.

----------


## vince

Sofia οι υπερευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι είναι συνήθως και αυτοί που νοσούν χωρίς να σημαίνει πως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι αναίσθητοι. Η ευαιθησία είναι διαφορετική έννοια απο την ηθική, την καλοσύνη και ού\'το καθεξής...

----------


## melita

Sofia με τπτ εννοούσα οτι οι άνθρωποι που δεν νοσούν δεν είναι ευαίσθητοι αλλά αναίσθητοι... Όχι. Απλά θεωρώ οτι οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι είναι παραπάνω ευαίσθητοι... Ίσως να μην το διατύπωσα σωστά... Τώρα το αν θα καταλάβει κάποιος καλύτερα που έχει το πρόβλημα, ναι νομίζω οτι θα καταλάβει καλύτερα. Και σε όλα αυτά βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα, καθώς δεν έχω κάτι (διαγνωσμένο δηλαδή) αυτόν τον καιρό τουλάχιστον

----------


## arktos

μοναξιά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα μαζί σου.συγγνώμη αν σε έκανα να νιώσεις έτσι,δεν είχα καταλάβει πως δεν ήταν ερωτική σχέση.οι διπολικοί στις φάσεις κατάθλιψης νιώθουμε πως δεν μπορεί κανείς να μας προσφέρει βοήθεια.έτσι λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός.εγώ όταν πέφτω δεν μιλάω στους φίλους μου.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melita_
> Εγώ νομίζω οτι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν από κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια ανεξαρτήτως ποια είναι αυτή είναι πολύ ιδιαίτεροι και ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι (για το παράδειγμα που λέει ο alexandros, μπορεί να αποτελεί εξαίρεση). Και το λέω αυτό γιατί καταρχήν θεωρώ οτι κάποιος που δεν είναι ευαίσθητος και \"καλός άνθρωπος\", δύσκολα έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με μια ψυχική νόσο. Έχετε δει κανέναν παρτάκια να έχει τπτ? όσο σκέφτεσαι, ψάχνεσαι, στεναχωριέσαι, επιβαρρύνεσαι. Φυσικά πολλοί παράγοντες συνηγορούν στην εκδήλωση μιας ψυχικής ασθένειας, αλλά νομίζω οτι έχει να κάνει και με το \"σκαρί\" του ανθρώπου. Συμφωνείτε καθόλου σε αυτό?
> 
> 
> ...



ή ίσως να χειρίζονται διαφορετικά την ευαισθησία τους όπως επίσης και να αντιμετωπίστηκε διαφορετικά η ευαισθησία τους.....Σκεφτόμουν έναν υγιή και ευαίσθητο.....και βρήκα τον ψυχίατρό μου...Χαχα....

----------


## arktos

μοναξιά, συγγνώμη και πάλι.ξέσπασα σε σένα.γιατί προχτές ο άντρας μου μού είπε : να σε κλείσω μέσα να ησυχάσω.ήταν πολυ σκληρό για μένα.δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό.λέω να τον αφήσω ήσυχο εγώ.

----------


## krino

αρκτε,
καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να μαθεις να απαντας σε οσους υποτιμουν την νοημοσυνη σου.
Η αξιοπρεπεια μας ειναι ενα θεμα αδιαπραγματευτο, ασχετα αν καποιος εχει ενα προβλημα το οποιο του καταστελει την προσωπικοτητα του.

Ειμαι καθετος οταν σου ξαναπουν κατι αντιστοιχο οτι πρεπει να απαντησεις, 
παρε δρομο μην σε θαψω εγω και ησυχασω εγω....


Οταν καποιος σηκωνει το πηχυ παραπανω απο οσο του επιτρεπεται,πρεπει να το σηκωνεις εσυ λιγο ψηλοτερα....

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξιά, συγγνώμη και πάλι.ξέσπασα σε σένα.γιατί προχτές ο άντρας μου μού είπε : να σε κλείσω μέσα να ησυχάσω.ήταν πολυ σκληρό για μένα.δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό.λέω να τον αφήσω ήσυχο εγώ.


Δεν πειράζει, ξέχνα το. Συγνώμη κι από μένα, ήμουν λίγο απότομος. Δεν είμαστε όλοι στην καλύτερη φάση μας, συγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα. Πάντως εγώ με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα πάλευα για ακριβώς το αντίθετο, να μην νοσηλευτεί και να μην παίρνει χάπια και της έλεγα ναι σε όλα για να μην την δυσαρεστώ. Πιστεύω ότι αν δεν ζούσε σε ένα τόσο εχθρικό περιβάλλον, δεν θα είχε την ίδια μοίρα. Δηλώσεις σαν κι αυτές \'\'θα σε κλείσω μέσα\'\' είναι ο,τι χειρότερο.

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξια... ο άνταρας που παρόλο του είχα ζητήσει να χωρίσουμε, ερχόταν με λουλούδια ( και στην ουσία ήταν καταχρεωμένος στη τράπεζα, λόγω του ότι άνοιξε νέο σπίτι ) και δεν σταμάτηε ποτέ να έρχεται.





> _Originally posted by arktos_
> μοναξιά, συγγνώμη και πάλι.ξέσπασα σε σένα.γιατί προχτές ο άντρας μου μού είπε : να σε κλείσω μέσα να ησυχάσω.ήταν πολυ σκληρό για μένα.δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό.


αρκουδα, εισαι εξυπνο ατομο. μου κανει λοιπον εντυπωση πως δεν βλεπεις τι κανεις. ζητας συγνωμη στον Μοναξια επειδη με καπιον τροπο του τιν ιπες. δικιολογεισαι πως ησουν ταραγμενη επειδη σου φερθηκε ασχημα ο αντρας σου. 

μεχρισ εδω, υπαρχει μια λογικη σειρα.

ομως, με πιον τροπο τη λεσ στον μοναξια; μα γραφοντας ποσο πολυ σε φροντισε ο αντρας σου οταν ησουν στην κλινικη! (ειρησθω εν παροδω, εκεινος δεν ειχε συναινεσει για να μπεις; πολυ συγκινητικος, αληθεια).  

*δλδ, τα παιρνεις με τον αντρα σου κ για να ξεσπασεις, τι κανεις; αντι νασαι πυρ κ μανια μαζι του, εξιστορεις σεναν τριτο ποσο καλα (ιπποτιθετε) σου φερθηκε, παλιοτερα!*  





> _Originally posted by arktos_
> οι διπολικοί στις φάσεις κατάθλιψης νιώθουμε πως δεν μπορεί κανείς να μας προσφέρει βοήθεια.έτσι λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός.εγώ όταν πέφτω δεν μιλάω στους φίλους μου.


μαλα λογια, φιλη ινε εκινι στιν οπια ΔΕΝ μιλαμε οταν εχουμε προβλιμα. καλο ακουγεται. 

υγ ενδεικτικη κι η χρηση του ορου \"οργανισμος\". σαν να ναι δλδ κατι εξω απο εσενα, για το οποιο αδυνατεις να κανεις ο,τιδηποτε.

----------


## coma

ένας φίλος φαίνεται στα δύσκολα 

όταν κάποιος είναι στην κλινική ή παίρνει χάπια ή δε μιλάει ή είναι σε μανία δεν τον παρατάμε αλλά έχουμε πίστη ότι θα γίνει πάλι όπως ήταν και θα σταθεί στα πόδια του

δόξα τω θεώ στην εποχή μας υπάρχουν φάρμακα και οι ψυχικές αρρώστειες αντιμετωπίζονται.

αυτό νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα οι άνθρωποι είναι εθισμένοι στις ανώδυνες ανθρώπινες σχέσεις αυτές που στηρίζονται στις λέξεις 

κι ο εγωισμός βασιλεύει.


δεν είναι παράξενο αυτό που λέει η Άρκτος ότι όταν δεν είναι καλά δεν μιλάει στη φίλη της 

εγώ έβλεπα για εχθρό το αγόρι μου που μάλιστα ήμουν ερωτευμένη μαζί του και τον έδιωξα
εκείνη την περίοδο ήμουν πολύ χάλια -είχα μανία στο φουλ

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by coma_ένας φίλος φαίνεται στα δύσκολα 
> 
> όταν κάποιος είναι στην κλινική ή παίρνει χάπια ή δε μιλάει ή είναι σε μανία δεν τον παρατάμε αλλά έχουμε πίστη ότι θα γίνει πάλι όπως ήταν και θα σταθεί στα πόδια του
> 
> δόξα τω θεώ στην εποχή μας υπάρχουν φάρμακα και οι ψυχικές αρρώστειες αντιμετωπίζονται.
> 
> αυτό νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα οι άνθρωποι είναι εθισμένοι στις ανώδυνες ανθρώπινες σχέσεις αυτές που στηρίζονται στις λέξεις 
> 
> κι ο εγωισμός βασιλεύει.
> ...


Αυτά που γράφεις όμως δεν έρχονται σε αντίφαση ; Ποιός είναι ο εγωιστής κι αυτός που φταίει ; Αυτός που \"εγκαταλείπει\" τον ασθενή φίλο του, ή αυτός που του ζήτησε με τις πράξεις του και τα λόγια του να τον εγκαταλείψει επειδή ντρέπεται ή νοιώθει εγωιστικά και μέσα στην αδυναμία του βγάζει όλη του την κακία και την ζήλεια πάνω σε έναν εξίσου αδύναμο (στην περίπτωσή μου σε μένα) ; Κακά τα ψέμματα, οι σχέσεις και φιλίες μεταξύ αδύναμων ανθρώπων δεν έχουν μέλλον όσο καλές προθέσεις κι αν έχουν τα δυο άτομα, ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις τόσο δύσκολες όπως είναι η μανιοκατάθλιψη που χρειάζεται καταρχήν θεραπευτή και ύστερα φίλο. Δεν μπορείς να κάθεσαι να σε χτυπάει ένας μανιοκαταθλιπτικός και να λες \'\'είμαστε φίλοι, εγώ θα παραμένω μαζί του για να κάνω τον καλό\'\'. Υπάρχουν όρια σε όλες τις σχέσεις. Δεν είναι θέμα ρατσισμού, είναι θέμα ψυχικής επιβίωσης. Η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια θα ήταν να παραπέμψω ευγενικά την συγκεκριμένη φίλη σε έναν γιατρό, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ, και μάλιστα με ευχαρίστησε γι\'αυτό η κοπέλα. Μην δικάζετε πρωτού ακούτε ολόκληρη την ιστορία του καθενός μας. \'Αλλο να λές στην γυναίκα σου \'\'θα σε κλείσω σε ψυχιατρείο μωρή\'\' κι άλλο να λες σε μια φίλη που την γνωρίζεις πολύ λίγο καιρό \'\'σε παρακαλώ, κάντο για μένα και πήγαινε να συζητάς με έναν ψυχολόγο, θα κάνει καλό και στους δυο μας αυτό\'\'.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Δεν είναι θέμα ρατσισμού, είναι θέμα ψυχικής επιβίωσης. -* με βρίσκεις 1000% σύμφωνη!!!!!!*  Η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια θα ήταν να παραπέμψω ευγενικά την συγκεκριμένη φίλη σε έναν γιατρό,* Σε αυτό βρίσκεις τον παλιό μου γιατρό σύμφωνο...Ακριβώς η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια στην ψυχική ασθένεια δεν μπορεί να δοθεί από κάποιον που δεν έχει τις γνώσεις να την δώσει.....*

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Δεν είναι θέμα ρατσισμού, είναι θέμα ψυχικής επιβίωσης. -* με βρίσκεις 1000% σύμφωνη!!!!!!*  Η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια θα ήταν να παραπέμψω ευγενικά την συγκεκριμένη φίλη σε έναν γιατρό,* Σε αυτό βρίσκεις τον παλιό μου γιατρό σύμφωνο...Ακριβώς η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια στην ψυχική ασθένεια δεν μπορεί να δοθεί από κάποιον που δεν έχει τις γνώσεις να την δώσει.....*


Aν και στην περίπτωσή μου θα μου φτανε η απλή ανόθευτη αγάπη. Πονάω που βλέπω ότι όλοι μου οι άνθρωποι που τους εμπιστεύομαι και τους αγαπάω και με αγαπάνε ζουν μακρυά. Πονάω που δεν έχω να κρατήσω ένα χέρι και να μου πει \'\'σε νοιάζομαι\'\' και να το εννοεί. Αυτό είναι η αρρώστια μου, λέγεται μοναξιά και δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα λεξικό Ψυχιατρικής και φάρμακο δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## arktos

κανένας, στο ψυχιατρείο με βάλανε οι γονείς μου.έπρεπε να μπω τότε, γιατί ήμουν σε φάση μανίας προχωρημένης.τον άντρα μου τον ανέφερα γιατί αφού είχαμε χωρίσει, εξακολουθούσε να ενδιαφέρεται για μένα.μπορεί να είμαι ηλίθια , αλλά τον δικαιολογώ κατά ένα τρόπα γι΄αυτό που μου είπε πρόσφατα.κουράστηκε από την ασθένεια μου.τη φιλία την έχω σαν κάτι ιερό.οι φίλοι μου ξέρουν πως όταν πέφτω δε θέλω κανέναν, γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου προσφέρει κάτι σε εκείνη τη φάση.είναι η ασθένεια τέτοια.αναφέρθηκα στον οργανισμό γιατί η μανιοκατάθλιψη έχει να κάνει με ουσίες στον εγκέφαλο.λες να μπορώ να έχω τον έλεγχο, πέρα από το να πάρω τα χάπια μου?στη μοναξιά ζήτησα συγγνώμη, γιατί είπα μαλακία και την δέχτηκε.

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> αναφέρθηκα στον οργανισμό γιατί η μανιοκατάθλιψη έχει να κάνει με ουσίες στον εγκέφαλο.λες να μπορώ να έχω τον έλεγχο, πέρα από το να πάρω τα χάπια μου?


οταν εισαι ερωτευμενη, παλι δρουν χημικες ουσιες. το ιδιο κι οταν βλεπεις την κορη σου. χημικα παλι. δεν θα λεγες ομως πως χαρηκες που ειδες την κορη σου λογω των ουσιων! στην περιπτωση αυτη, ο εγκεφαλος αντιδρα στο ερεθισμα εκκρινοντας χημικες ουσιες που επηρεαζουν τη διαθεση σου.

απο την αλλη, φαινεται σα να υποστηριζεις οτι, ξαφνικα, ο εγκεφαλος τρελαινεται κι αρχιζει να σκορπα ουσιες εδω κι εκει, αλλαζοντας με αυτον τον τροπο τη διαθεση σου. μου φαινεται περιεργο. γιατι να μη συμβαινει οτι κ πριν; δλδ, ο εγκεφαλος να αντιδρα σενα ερεθισμα (στενοχωρια, αγχος κλπ), αλλα πολυ εντονα (ακριβως λογω των ουσιων);

----------


## arktos

δεν μου κάνεις την ερώτηση με πιο λίγα λόγια?δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω.

----------


## masero

KANENAS TA SPAS!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## enavar

Έχω κάποιες μέρες που απλά χαζευω σε αυτό το forum και διαβάζω απίστευτα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα…
Πέφτοντας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα δεν άντεξα να μην κάνω ποστ…
Θεωρητικά είμαι ψυχικά υγιείς θεωρητικά πάντα και εφόσον δεν έχει διαγνωστεί τίποτα από κανέναν ειδικό ( απλά ξέρω να κρύβομαι :P).
Γνωρίζοντας κάποτε ένα ιδιαίτερο πλάσμα στάθηκε η αφορμή να μάθω και να διαβάσω πολλά για την διπολική διαταραχή.
Η όλη γνωριμία αν και άρχισε για κοινότυπο και πεζό λόγο ( ήταν πραγματικά ένα κουκλί) εξελίχθητε και με άφηνε μέρα με την μέρα ακόμα πιο άναυδο .
Ήταν ένας απίστευτος άνθρωπος με απίστευτο τρόπο σκέψεις, με ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες , με πολλά ταλέντα και γλυκύτατες ιδιαιτερότητες.
Όλα μαζί της έτρεχαν με απίστευτο ρυθμό, τα συναισθήματα, οι καταστάσεις, ο τρόπος που δενόμουν μαζί της, το επιθετικό ακομπλεξαριστο χιούμορ της, ο ρεαλιστικότατος τρόπος που αντιμετώπιζε την ζωή, η δομή της σκέψεις της, η δύναμη του λόγου της ( αν και μερικές φορές η ταχύτητα σε έκανε να την χάνεις)…… όλα ήταν ξεχωριστά , όλα ήταν πρωτόγνωρα, όλα είχαν ρυθμό και ένταση, ένιωθες πως η φλόγα της όλης κατάστασης θα σε κάψει ως το κόκκαλο, ήταν η κοπέλα που μειδιαζοντας θα την γνώριζες στους φίλους σου και θα έλεγες αυτήν είναι ο άνθρωπος μου !
Από την πρώτη στιγμή μου μίλησε ανοιχτα και ήταν κάτι που την ανέβαζε ακόμα πιο πολύ στα μάτια μου, από την πρώτη στιγμή ήταν ειλικρινέστατη και δεν μου έκρυψε τίποτα, από την πρώτη στιγμή θεώρησε και μου δήλωνε πως δεν έκανε αυτήν για μένα γιατί μόνο προβλήματα και πόνο θα μου πρόσφερε.. αλλά ως εκείνη την στιγμή μου πρόσφερε μόνο χαρά. Έκανε τα πάντα γύρω μου να λάμπουν, βρισκόμασταν και όλα ξαφνικά είχαν νόημα, ξεχνούσα να γυρίσω σπίτι να κοιμηθώ, είχε απίστευτους ρυθμούς και σε αυτούς παρέσερνε και μένα (δουλεύαμε και οι δυο σε full time jobs), για 10 μέρες που κράτησε η όλη η κατάσταση η μέρα μας είχε ελάχιστο ύπνο και ασταμάτητη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο μπορούσαμε.
Από την στιγμή που μου μίλησε για την διπολική, αναγκαστικά διάβασα παρά μα πάρα πολλά άρθρα, έμαθα θεραπείες , έμαθα όσα πιο πολλά μπορούσα αν και άνθρωπος που ήταν «έξω από τον χορό»
Καλός η κακός κάποια στιγμή το διαλύσαμε όχι γιατί ήταν επιλογή μου η επιλογή της απλά γιατί υπήρχαν μεγάλα εμπόδια και δεν ήταν εφικτό να συνεχιστεί η όλη σχέση. Ήδη όμως είχα αρχίσει να ψυλλιάζομαι πως ήμουν ένα κομμάτι για αυτήν, όχι συνειδητοποιημένο απλά ένας άνθρωπος και μια κατάσταση συνέπεια του «πάνω» της μια στιγμή μέσα στην «υπομανια». Για την όλη διάλυση θα ήταν μαλάκια να μην παραδεχτώ πως έφερνα το μέγιστο κομμάτι ευθύνης ( χωρίς σίγουρα να παίξει κανέναν ρόλο η ιδιαιτερότητα της ), και σίγουρα αυτήν μου η απόφαση την πλήγωσε και την πόνεσε( έστω και στιγμιαία).
Θέλησα να μείνω ως «άνθρωπος» στην ζωή της , ως φίλος , ως δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι. Ήταν πολύ ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος για να μπορέσω να ξεκόψω. Ξέροντας βέβαια πως δεν ήταν σωστό γιατί σύμφωνα με αυτήν, έτρεφε ακόμα συναισθήματα πολύ δυνατά για μένα.
Με την πάροδο ελαχίστων ημερών ( 3 – 4 ) και την διεκπεραίωση κάποιων προβλημάτων που έμπαιναν ανάμεσα μας, πήρα κάποιες αποφάσεις , και συνειδητοποίησα πως μου έλειπε αφόρητα, συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν άντεχα χωρίς αυτήν.
Στην επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια μου να ξαναβρεθούμε για να τις ανακοινώσω πως ήθελα όσο τίποτα άλλο να είμαι μαζί της και πως ήξερα που έμπλεκα, με πρόλαβε και μου είπε πως αυτήν είχε προχωρήσει και ήταν ήδη με άλλον άνθρωπο. Ήταν σαν να μου δήλωνε ξεκάθαρα πως ήταν σε μια κατάσταση υπομανιας και εγω ήμουν κομμάτι αυτής.
Συμπερασματικά, από όλο τον πιο πάνω πρόλογο ( πρόλογος και αιτιολόγηση των παρακάτω λεγόμενων είναι τα πιο πάνω) θέλω να πω το εξής.
Σίγουρα για έναν άνθρωπο με διπολική είναι μεγάλος κίνδυνος να εμπλέκεται σε μια κατάσταση, σίγουρα μπορεί να τον στείλει «κάτω» και να τον γυρίσει σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αλλά και οι υγιείς άνθρωποι έχουν ψυχη, έχουν αισθήματα, πονανε και πληγώνονται, σίγουρα δεν είναι τόσο αναλώσιμοι ,σίγουρα δεν είναι Hansaplast απλά να του πετάξεις τόσο εύκολα από πάνω σου, και αν θέλετε μια συμβουλή ( άσχετα αν δεν έχω καμία αρμοδιότητα να την δώσω).. πριν ένας διπολικός άνθρωπος ξενικησει κάτι στην ζωή του, καλά θα είναι, να προσπαθήσει ( όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι αυτό) να καταλάβει και να ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα του, σε τι κατάσταση είναι.. είναι στα νορμάλ του η είναι στα πάνω του, να σιγουρέψει πως αυτό που ξεκιναει είναι κάτι που πραγματικά το κατανοεί και το θέλει και όχι κάτι που ταιριάζει στον φρενήρες ρυθμό του…

----------


## arktos

enavar, γεια σου.παραδέχεσαι, πως εσύ στην ουσία φταις που χωρίσατε και στο τέλος την κατηγορείς κιόλας?να πω για ακόμη μια φορά, ότι είμαστε απλά διπολικοί όχι χαζοί.ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι?

----------


## enavar

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> enavar, γεια σου.παραδέχεσαι, πως εσύ στην ουσία φταις που χωρίσατε και στο τέλος την κατηγορείς κιόλας?να πω για ακόμη μια φορά, ότι είμαστε απλά διπολικοί όχι χαζοί.ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι?


Δεν έθιξα κανέναν διπολικό ούτε τον έβγαλα «λιγότερο» τουλάχιστον δεν προσπάθησα να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο… αν πρόσεξες εκθείασα παραπάνω όλες τις αρετές αυτού του ανθρώπου και μόνο «χαζή» δεν την θεωρώ.
Απλή σύμπτωση θεωρώ αγαπητέ μου πως εγώ την χώρισα, θα γινόταν η διάλυση από την πλευρά της σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Ήμουν κομμάτι του γρήγορου ρυθμού της απλά και όχι κάτι σημαντικό όπως με έκανε να πιστεύω …

----------


## arktos

enavar, αυτά συμβαίνουν στις σχέσεις.σε έκανε να πιστεύεις πως ήσουν κάτι σημαντικό γι\' αυτήν...περιγράφεις πάντως πολύ καλά έναν διπολικό.συγγνώμη που ήμουν επιθετική.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> \'Exω γνωρίσει άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή και κάποιες στιγμές φοβήθηκα ότι κινδυνεύω, ακόμα κι όταν πήγαινα με τα νερά της κι έλεγα \'\'ότι θες, εγώ σ\'ακολουθώ\'\'. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πολύ καιρό ένα τέτοιο άνθρωπο γιατί είναι ακριβώς όπως ένα ορμητικό ποτάμι. \'Ετρεχα, έτρεχα και ξαναέτρεχα από πίσω της, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν ήξερα τι άλλο να κάνω για να την δω να νοιώθει καλύτερα. Αυτό για τις εθιστικές ουσίες και το αλκοόλ ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα. \'Ηξερα αυτό που γνώρισα, ένα καταπληκτικό μυαλό, ένας χαρισματικός άνθρωπος που θα ήθελα να είναι ακριβώς όπως είναι αλλά μόνο να μην είχε αυτά τα φοβερά σκαμπανευάσματα που μπορούν ακόμα αθελά της να κάνουν ζημιά στον άλλον. Τέτοιο χιούμορ, τέτοια ταλέντα και τέτοια φαντασία δεν ξαναείδα ποτέ σε άλλον άνθρωπο.Να ναι καλά όπου και να\'ναι. Σήμερα είμαι στεναχωρημένος που μου το θυμίσατε. Και όταν ξεκίνησε να παίρνει αυτά τα αντιψυχωτικά έγινε πια ένα φυτό που δεν μπορούσε να μου μιλήσει ούτε να φάει δημόσια. Γαμώτο κακούργα ζωή, γιατί \"γαμάς\" τα πιο μεγάλα μυαλά σου ; Κι ο μεγάλος συνθέτης ο Gustav Mahler απ\'αυτό έπασχε, τί μεγαλείο όμως δημιούργησε. Το πνεύμα των μανιοκαταθλιπτικών ανθρώπων το θεωρώ μεγαλειώδες και όταν μιλάω για αυτούς πρέπει να πλένω το στόμα μου πρώτα.


Bάλε μέσα και την Μαργαρίτα Καραπάνου.
Υπέροχη.
Εκπληκτικά χαρισματική συγγραφέας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by enavar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> enavar, γεια σου.παραδέχεσαι, πως εσύ στην ουσία φταις που χωρίσατε και στο τέλος την κατηγορείς κιόλας?να πω για ακόμη μια φορά, ότι είμαστε απλά διπολικοί όχι χαζοί.ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι?
> 
> 
> ...


Αγαπητέ φίλε γεία σου!

Θεωρείς οτι αν η κοπέλα αυτή δεν είχε βρει κάποιον άλλο και σε δεχόταν πίσω, παρά το πόσο την πόνεσες, τότε θα σε είχε επιλέξει εκείνη κι όχι η διαταραχή της, όπως το θέτεις?

Θα ήθελα επίσης να σου πω, πως πολύ συχνά οι άνθρωποι δεν ερωτεύονται το πρόσωπο κάποιου αλλά την κατάσταση που ζούνε μαζί με αυτόν τον κάποιο...

----------


## gremlin

καλησπερα.
θελω απαντησεις..
απο οσους περισσοτερους γινεται..πασχω απο ψυχωσικο συνδρομο.ειμαι στο πεμπτο ετος(το τελευταιο απο οτι ακουω).το μωρο μου ειναι διπολικο..και μετα απο ενα χρονο σχεση προεκυψε ενα ταξιδι στην αθηνα,που ειχε εναν πρωην δεσμο.εγινε λιγο απομακρη και οταν πλησιασε ο καιρος μου ελεγε διαφορα.ειμαι κολλημενη,θελω να μεινουμε φιλοι και τετοια.οταν γυρισε ηταν καλα(βρεθηκανε).ΔΕΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ.αρχισα να επιμενω και μου λεει θελει να μεινει μονη για ενα χρονο..εγω επιμενω.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ.εδω και 15 μερες ειναι εξαφανισμενη..μου γνωρισε και ενα παιδικο της φιλο και περνανε οι μερες αδειες..κενες..ανουσιες!ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΟΝΗ??
ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γκρεμλιν...καυαρχήν καλώς ήρθες...

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνεις πιο αναλυτικός και ίσως να άνοιγες ένα δικό σου τόπικ?

----------


## gremlin

ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΕΣ..ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ!

----------


## travellerm

Να ερωτευόμαστε λέω εγώ κι ας τρώμε τα μούτρα μας μετά. Εξάλλου, αν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις λένε πολλοί και ίσως στην περίπτωσή μας να έχεουν και δίκιο, άσε που η ένταση των συναισθημάτων με την οποία εμείς οι διπολικοί ζούμε τον έρωτα είναι τόσο βαθιά ώστε και να θέλεις να μην μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε έναν διπολικό να ερωτευτεί...Πάντως όλα έχουν και τη θεραπεία τους και έτσι και ο έρωτας σε έναν διπολικό μπορεί να περάσει κάποια στιγμή και από το ιατρείο του γιατρού, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι αυτά που πρόσφερε στον \"παθόντα\" δεν ήταν εξίσσου χρήσιμα με 100 συνεδρίες στο ίδιο ιατρείο μαζί με την κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή.....

----------


## Eleni27

Έχω και εγώ μια εμπειρία με άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή. Όταν τον γνώρισα πριν χρόνια σε ένα σεμινάριο που παρακολουθήσαμε και οι δύο,αυτός είναι από Γερμανία, δεν είχε διαγνωσθεί ακόμη με διπολική διαταραχή και επειδή όλες οι αντιδράσεις ήτανε ανεξελεγκτες δεν κυλούσαν καθόλου καλά τα πράγματα στη σχέση μας. Πέρα από τα πήγαινε-έλα της απόστασης υπήρχαν διαστήματα που εξαφανιζότανε και δεν επικοινωνούσε καν μαζί μου κι εγώ αγωνιούσα και τον έψαχνα και υπήρχαν και διαστήματα που ήμασταν μέσα στις αγάπες. Όπως ήτανε φυσικό δεν μπόρεσε να κρατήσει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε μπορέσει να ξεχάσουμε και να ξεπεράσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Παρά τα σκαμπανευάσματα ήτανε και είναι ο άνθρωπος που ταιριάζω πιο πολύ,που αισθάνομαι τα πιο δυνατά πράγματα και που έχω την καλύτερη χημεία. Ακόμη και μετά από 5 χρόνια που έχουμε πλέον χωρίσει,και στο ενδιάμεσο διαγνώσθηκε με διπολική διαταραχή,κρατάμε σταθερή επικοινωνία αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι δεν έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί τα πράγματα παρά την αγωγή που παίρνει. Άλλοτε μου ζητάει να ξαναείμαστε μαζί και άλλοτε αλλάζει γνώμη και υποστηρίζει ότι λόγω της κατάστασής του,όσο και να θέλει,δεν πρέπει να με βάλει σ'αυτήν την διαδικασία γιατί όπως λέει μόνο κακό θα μου κάνει. Οπότε ζώντας αυτήν την κατάσταση εδω΄και 7 χρόνια θα έλεγα ότι είναι πολύ επώδυνο και ψυχοφθόρο,ειδικά όταν όντως νοιάζεσαι και έχεις πραγματικά αισθήματα για αυτό το άτομο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ελένη ακούγεται πράγματι επώδυνο και ψυχοφθόρο αυτό που περιγράφεις. Αλλά όσο και να ένιωσες δυνατή χημεία, έντονα συναισθήματα κλπ κάποτε, εδώ και 5 ολόκληρα χρόνια είστε χώρια και μάλιστα με απόσταση αν κατάλαβα καλά. Όσο σταθερή επικοινωνία και να έχεις με κάποιον, αν δεν ζεις πράγματι κοντά του κι αν δεν έχεις στην πράξη μια σχέση μαζί του, δεν μπορείς να πεις αν σου ταιριάζει ή όχι. Ειδικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Νομίζω πως δεν είναι λογικό, ούτε λειτουργικό να αποδίδεις τους δισταγμούς μιας ολόκληρης 5ετίας στη διπολική διαταραχή. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι σημαντικό όλο αυτό για εσένα και συναισθηματικά δύσκολο, αλλά μου ακούγεται σαν να θέλεις να συντηρείς μια ψευδαίσθηση, ή έστω μια ανάμνηση. Αλήθεια, αν σου ζητούσε να ξαναείστε μαζί σήμερα, εσύ θα έσπευδες? 

Προσωπικά έχω γνωρίσει άτομα με διπολική διαταραχή και μια χαρά σχέσεις, φυσικά όταν φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους κι έχουν επίγνωση της κατάστασης. Αλλά μου είχε τύχει και να γνωρίσω άτομο που δεν αποδεχόταν με τίποτα, ούτε καν αναγνώριζε τι του συνέβαινε κι εκεί, ναι ήταν αδύνατη όχι η συνύπαρξη, αλλά και η απλή επικοινωνία.

----------


## elis

μαριμνα ειρσαι ομορφη μουρτε σε ξερθθω αλλα εισαι φιλικα

----------

